
Announcing Hazelcast Jet 0.6 – The 3rd Generation Big Data Processing Engine - Darren1968
https://hazelcast.com/press-release/announcing-hazelcast-jet-0-6-3rd-generation-big-data-processing-engine/
======
gregrluck
This is done using the Jet API programmatically from your Java application.
Jet is meant to be used operationally with developed and deployed
applications.

We can use HDFS as a source or a sink. See
[https://github.com/hazelcast/hazelcast-jet-code-
samples/blob...](https://github.com/hazelcast/hazelcast-jet-code-
samples/blob/0.6-maintenance/batch/wordcount-
hadoop/src/main/java/HadoopWordCount.java) for a HDFS Wordcount example.

Jet jobs run in an isolated class loader, which is distributed to the cluster
when the Job is started. You do this by adding classes/jars to JobConfig. See
[http://docs.hazelcast.org/docs/jet/0.6/manual/#practical-](http://docs.hazelcast.org/docs/jet/0.6/manual/#practical-)
considerations for details.

------
dxxvi
If I already have a Hadoop cluster, which can run a spark job in a jar file on
HDFS with spark-submit, how can I install Hazelcast Jet so that I can do the
same as with Spark?

